# Oldest betta?



## MisticAllie314 (Sep 25, 2007)

so im having a bbq next weekend, long story short, one of the guests has not been to my house in almost 2 years. I told them i cant wait to show them the new changes to my bathroom and new fish tank... and they asked oh hows that betta of yours, do you still have him? When i said yes they were shocked. So i have had him for just abt 2 years... and hearing this person's shock actually got me.........down.
I think most ppl would think i'm nuts for this... but i'm going to cry a river when vash dies.
Maybe it's curiosity... I know bettas usually can live to be 4 if kept in a proper environment and cared for very well (which i def do) 
And since i kno all you folks do too.... my question is... 
what is the longest time you have ever owned a betta? How long have you had any of your current bettas?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

i wouldnt worry too much. by the sounds of it he still has many years left in his ticker.
my last betta Gordon lived for 3 years before he died of some illness (dropy i think) then i flushed him and got my current betta Rambo and he's been with me for about a year and he still looks happy/healthy. 

i wish you luck with yours


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

My oldest Betta is Steele ..he is the one that moved here (Pennsylvania) with me from Arizona he is now 3 Years....My second oldest is King..he is now 2 Years ..the others are babies..except for Darla ..someone left her in my office ..she's pretty big so I think she is older.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

the oldest betta I ever had is this the one I'm takin care of right now... going on eight months now... unfortunately, the previous six died of my lack of knowledge on takin care of fishees... so they all died in 2/3 weeks. But I have 3 now... one is 8 months old... and one is 7 months old... and the other one is 6 months old  Hopefully they'll stay with me along time... they make me SMILE! 

P.s. I know someone who had her betta for SEVEN years!!! in a half gallon tank too! so... miracles happen... g'luck to everyone w/ that!


----------



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

I think most people are shocked at 'old' bettas because most people get them from Petsmart and keep them in a tiny, cold, dirty bowl like they are told to by the uneducated employees and so they only live a few months. On the other hand if you take good care of them they can live several years.


----------



## The Mominator (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new here - discovered this site looking for info on my Betta and some health issues he's having, but wanted to say he's 5-1/2!

He was a beautiful bright pink and purple when I got him - really a striking fish, but in the last year his fins have turned blue - old age maybe?

But he's the coolest fish - very social, very funny, but these days he's not doing so hot - again, maybe old age, but if the average age is 3 then he's definitely lived a long full life!

Well, off to search on some tail info...


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

The Mominator said:


> Hi all. I'm new here - discovered this site looking for info on my Betta and some health issues he's having, but wanted to say he's 5-1/2!...
> quote]
> wow hes an old one. congradulations to you


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

my sister had one for two years a while ago

i've had my current fish for around a month. i think it's only a couple months old. it was only 3/4 inches when i bought it


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

my longest living betta Firefly lived up to a year and a half.... until we bought a pleco which gave him ich and dirtied the water to the point that he died  my poor fishees...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My oldest one lived for 3 !/2 years, in a half gallon vase. (before I knew better)


----------



## twopointo (May 3, 2009)

i had my first betta fish Kurtis for 2 years and 3 months i got him for my birthday and he did this year on april 20 :[ 

I have a new one now called krispy and planning on keeping him as healthy as possible, hopefully he'ill live even longer


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum.


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

How do you figure out how old your Betta is?

Sure, you know how long it has been since you brought them home, but you really have no idea how old they are when you get them. They could have been in the store for aeons.

Ok, I guess you can sorta guess from their size?

I've had George for a couple of weeks now and I think he is one of the older Bettas cuz he's quite large at (guesstimating) 1.5" body length (not counting tail).

So I just went to his tank with a tape measure, one of those flexible dressmaker tape measures, white with red print. I held it up to the tank to see if I could measure him as he came closer to the front. Oooooh, he did NOT like the tape measure at all. Started flaring and all. I think he is at least 1.5 inches long.

How old do you think George is?


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

My betta that I have right now is at least 4. I'm pretty sure that I've had him 3 1/2 to 4 years.


----------



## dawn13 (Apr 30, 2009)

My first couple lived a year and a half. I had one that died two days after I got him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one that lived for 3 1/2 years. He was probably close to a year old when I got him.


----------

